# Chateau de noisy, Belgium, 2014



## xNatje (May 10, 2014)

For me it's not overseas, but since this forum is from the uk, I guess it's the best to put it here.
This abandoned castle is in Belgium. It is abandoned for 23 years now. 

The last photos are a bit more of my more experimental work. 

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 10, 2014)

AMAZING! Im off to Belguim soon, hope to see this. Lovely photos btw!!!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 10, 2014)

The exterior is wonderful!
Great first post, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2014)

Amazing building! love the spiral staircase.Great photos.


----------



## tumble112 (May 10, 2014)

An impressive building wonderfully photographed.


----------



## Oobermann (May 11, 2014)

Oh wow! This is great. Good find


----------



## Ghostrecon (May 11, 2014)

Love the monochrome pictures, make it more atmospheric. Thanks for sharing


----------



## xNatje (May 12, 2014)

Thank you for the kind comments! I really appreciate that!


----------



## UrbanX (May 12, 2014)

Wow, best set of photos I've seen from this place (and we've seen a fair few!) 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LittleOz (May 12, 2014)

Such a famous location. Great to see photos from someone local.


----------



## xNatje (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for that compliment UrbanX!

LittleOz: not so much local. I had to drive more then 1,5h to get there (which is a lot in belgum).


----------

